# Coffee in Palma Majorca



## aodstratford

Really good coffee - quite a light blend in la molienda in Palma.


----------



## aodstratford




----------



## glevum

No commercial machine?


----------



## jeebsy

I like the design.

A shop in Edinburgh used an R58 while their main machine was getting repaired, didn't skip a beat apparently


----------



## aodstratford

No it was a rocket - I wondered why he was not using a commercial machine also but my Spanish did not stand up to that level of conversation ! He liked his k30, turned his nose up at his mazzer and is dreaming about a mythos ! Coffee reliable over two days - think I may be there every day !


----------



## Sami

What's the name of the place? I might pay them a visit as I'm heading to Majorca in August.


----------



## Spooks

Good to know, heading over to Mallorca in Oct to cycle so need to find a few good places for coffee.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Spooks

The Systemic Kid said:


> Don't hold your breath.


Oh dear, that bad?

Taking aeropress anyhoo


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Good idea. This place is the oldest coffee house in Palma and definitely worth a visit. The coffee machine and grinder are knackered though. Try the ensaimadas and house speciality hot chocolate.

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g187463-d2259430-Reviews-Ca_n_Joan_De_S_aigo-Palma_de_Mallorca_Majorca_Balearic_Islands.html


----------



## aodstratford

It's called la molienda


----------



## Sami

aodstratford said:


> It's called la molienda


Cheers, I thought it was the name of the area within Palma...


----------



## Sami

I went there the day before yesterday and can confirm that the flat whites were good. They've got a a new Marzocco machine now, apparently the Rocket was just a stand-in between commercial machines. Bought some Ethiopian beans from them which I've yet to sample.


----------



## Sami




----------



## aodstratford

Sami said:


>


Glad you liked it ! Their food cakes and biscuits were good too !


----------



## Step21

Very good coffee. Most definitely the best i had in Palma by a long shot. Family thought so as well. Espresso/Americano went down well with them.

I had a couple of very nice V60's with a Kenyan (Nude) and a Papua New Guinea coffee (US roasted). They didn't have any on when i was in but have had some coffees from Barn recently. Very knowledgeable and friendly. They can also do chemex, aeropress & syphon (if not too busy). Also had some decent looking beans to buy.

I don't think brewed makes up a lot of their trade so they were delighted to do some brews.


----------

